# Picture and a question.



## maryannn

Has anyone found this pattern yet? I think it is so beautiful.


----------



## jvallas

It's lovely, and what a difference hardware makes!


----------



## Katsch

I love it too and would love to make this.


----------



## Katsch

jvallas said:


> It's lovely, and what a difference hardware makes!


I can kick myself for all the purses I have given away or sent to Goodwill. The hardware would be great to have.


----------



## jeanbess

maryannn said:


> Has anyone found this pattern yet? I think it is so beautiful.


What is the name. Of this purse it was on hear befor plus a link to it maybe if you search for it on top good luck


----------



## maryannn

jvallas said:


> It's lovely, and what a difference hardware makes!


I agree. I wonder what type of thread was used.


----------



## charliesaunt

Katsch said:


> I can kick myself for all the purses I have given away or sent to Goodwill. The hardware would be great to have.


...but a great idea to buy an inexpensive purse with fancy hardware. Has to be cheaper at Goodwill than looking for new hardware.


----------



## Katsch

charliesaunt said:


> ...but a great idea to buy an inexpensive purse with fancy hardware. Has to be cheaper at Goodwill than looking for new hardware.


Yes, I thought the same. I was looking at the purse I am currently carrying and the hardware is awesome. You bet I will keep the hardware when and if I tire of this puppy.


----------



## maryannn

jeanbess said:


> What is the name. Of this purse it was on hear befor plus a link to it maybe if you search for it on top good luck


I have done a lot of searching.


----------



## fergablu2

I agree that it's very nice, but looks like more than just a crochet project to me. It must have some kind of stiffened lining to stand up like that and it uses some interesting hardware that is mechanically fastened. Except for the top handles, I don't know how those are made, the rest is the bobble pattern, as charted, and single crochet panels.


----------



## SouthernGirl

I agree with all of this.

I've too looked at hats that must have a stiffening agent .

It's beautiful.



fergablu2 said:


> I agree that it's very nice, but looks like more than just a crochet project to me. It must have some kind of stiffened lining to stand up like that and it uses some interesting hardware that is mechanically fastened. Except for the top handles, I don't know how those are made, the rest is the bobble pattern, as charted, and single crochet panels.


----------



## maryannn

Yes it is crocheted.


----------



## Katsch

From the second set of pictures it does look like you could use something between the crocheted sections and a lining maybe interface to add stiffness.


----------



## JennieG

Here ya go http://www.ravelry.com/stores/amilove-collections


----------



## sunnybrkk

I love this bag too!! I wish someone could find the pattern too!!


----------



## maryannn

Katsch said:


> From the second set of pictures it does look like you could use something between the crocheted sections and a lining maybe interface to add stiffness.


I agree too. If I were younger I could give it a try to figure out the pattern.


----------



## dijewe

I am sure you could line it, and stabilize with peltex. Thats what I did with this tote.


----------



## Katsch

JennieG said:


> Here ya go http://www.ravelry.com/stores/amilove-collections


Awesome sauce! This is going to be a fun fun project. Thank you.
Buying this pattern for sure.


----------



## Katsch

dijewe said:


> I am sure you could line it, and stabilize with peltex. Thats what I did with this tote.


Your tote is gorgeous!


----------



## maryannn

JennieG said:


> Here ya go http://www.ravelry.com/stores/amilove-collections


Bless you JennieG. I have ordered the pattern. I have even looked on Raverly awhile back. I can't believe you found it.


----------



## Roxanness

Thanks JennieG for finding the pattern . Would think this would be great for craft fairs. Love it. Thanks again.


----------



## fergablu2

JennieG said:


> Here ya go http://www.ravelry.com/stores/amilove-collections


I'm almost tempted to purchase the pattern to see how it goes together. I wonder if it tells you where to get the hardware. It looks like it's made from that nylon crochet thread.


----------



## Katsch

maryannn said:


> Bless you JennieG. I have ordered the pattern. I have even looked on Raverly awhile back. I can't believe you found it.


I got it too! I purchased nylon thread before at Hobby Lobby. Made a nice knitting sack bag.


----------



## Rosette

Beautiful! Oh I wish my skill were up tp that standard.


----------



## Katsch

fergablu2 said:


> I'm almost tempted to purchase the pattern to see how it goes together. I wonder if it tells you where to get the hardware. It looks like it's made from that nylon crochet thread.


For the price it is well worth it, don't you think? :thumbup:


----------



## Rosette

dijewe said:


> I am sure you could line it, and stabilize with peltex. Thats what I did with this tote.


I am very impressed!


----------



## Katsch

Roxanness said:


> Thanks JennieG for finding the pattern . Would think this would be great for craft fairs. Love it. Thanks again.


Yes, it would be a big seller.


----------



## jeanbess

Katsch said:


> Yes, it would be a big seller.


Be sure to show us


----------



## DebraSundhausen

Love the pattern, will have to buy it


----------



## Katsch

jeanbess said:


> Be sure to show us


Ha ha, oh you know I will


----------



## disgo

It is from at least a size 5 cotton and more like a size 3 from the looks of the photo with a steel #0 or 00.

The one set of photos show you that the fabric is then underlined with a stiffner with a lining attached (just like tailoring with hair interfacing and then inner lining) where you join them all through a hole in the lining that gets whipped stitched after turning.

The last set of photos show you construct the outer bag (like most bag methods) and then the inner bags.

Hardware can be obtained from searching online where I found lots of sources.

Matching handle dye lots and thread dye lots is the trick here and would need to be done with the same dye by the maker. That is why bags cost so much.

The side panels are staggered pop corns with single crochet and single crochet for all the rest--nothing complicated at all. Post worked cable stitches would be another alternative for dimensional affect.


----------



## rainie

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-bobble-stitch-hand-bag
http://www.piparapip.com/bobble-stitch-purse-pattern/
I find all that hardware intimidating.


----------



## Katsch

rainie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-bobble-stitch-hand-bag
> http://www.piparapip.com/bobble-stitch-purse-pattern/
> I find all that hardware intimidating.


I do think the hardware is part of the allure with this bag with that being said I do think it could be equally lovely with less or none depending on how it was finished.


----------



## Ask4j

JennieG said:


> Here ya go http://www.ravelry.com/stores/amilove-collections


That's it and only $3.75--well worth it--notice the colors it has been made it in. I would call it a doctor's bag or satchel. Very nice with a cross-body strap as well.


----------



## maryannn

I can't believe JennieG found the pattern. I am so grateful.


----------



## JennieG

I saw the "amilove" on the picture and googled that.


----------



## JennieG

BTW, to me it looks like one long piece that is: 1/2 top, down the front, bottom, up the back, and 1/2 top. Then the side pieces are sewn in correctly, and a zipper is added to the place where the 2 top sides meet. If so, there is a lot of room for creativity in this pattern! You can change the dimensions of the bag by changing the size of (only!) 3 pieces. You can change the pattern on the front and back. You could personalize it by putting letters with puff/popcorn stitch in a flat place on the front. Have a center flat place on the front, and add an arrangement of crocheted flowers and leaves.

Also, if you don't have access to something really stiff like buckram you could use plastic canvas cut to size. You wouldn't wash something like this purse in a washing machine anyway. PC comes in an ultra stiff, I think. Then line it with fabric, if you want to really pretty it up.


----------



## maryannn

JennieG said:


> I saw the "amilove" on the picture and googled that.


I did the same thing a few weeks ago and did not find it.


----------



## Suseeque

This purse would give Vera Bradley a run for the money! Love it!


----------



## maryannn

I see the pattern was published August 15.
I might have checked before that.


----------



## JennieG

Speaking of bags, have you noticed some of the great-looking bags on the Creative Yarn Source web site? I get a newsletter from them and was checking out the crochet thread when my eye was caught by a bag pattern. I think these are mostly made with the nylon thread that they sell. Some of the bags look very trendy, and you could substitute the handle/hardware of your choice.

http://creativeyarnsource.com/yarn/shop/patterns/patterns/

PS, I have no affiliation with CYS just love crochet thread from any source!


----------



## jvallas

Katsch said:


> I can kick myself for all the purses I have given away or sent to Goodwill. The hardware would be great to have.


Oh, man, this never occurred to me. I rip off totally inconsequential buttons from shirts I'm tossing, and didn't give purse hardware a single thought.


----------



## jvallas

maryannn said:


> Has anyone found this pattern yet? I think it is so beautiful.


Haven't read all the posts yet, so someone may have found this already: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-bobble-stitch-hand-bag

Yeah, they did. Well, all to the good!


----------



## jvallas

Katsch said:


> I got it too! I purchased nylon thread before at Hobby Lobby. Made a nice knitting sack bag.


Love that bag, especially that you went the extra mile to line it.


----------



## disgo

JennieG said:


> BTW, to me it looks like one long piece that is: 1/2 top, down the front, bottom, up the back, and 1/2 top. Then the side pieces are sewn in correctly, and a zipper is added to the place where the 2 top sides meet. If so, there is a lot of room for creativity in this pattern! You can change the dimensions of the bag by changing the size of (only!) 3 pieces. You can change the pattern on the front and back. You could personalize it by putting letters with puff/popcorn stitch in a flat place on the front. Have a center flat place on the front, and add an arrangement of crocheted flowers and leaves.
> 
> Also, if you don't have access to something really stiff like buckram you could use plastic canvas cut to size. You wouldn't wash something like this purse in a washing machine anyway. PC comes in an ultra stiff, I think. Then line it with fabric, if you want to really pretty it up.


Great thinking and such creativity to boot. In the plain area one could also have a monogramed plate made to attach (more in keeping with the hardware) and would look then like a labeled Gucci.

With the link to the designer can't help but feel with that name a connection to bag makers in India/Bangladesh with all their hardware and bag making techniques readily available.

Do remember fusibles in this case as you can layer as much as you want of the stiff ones to get just the firmness needed. It is what I have taught those on KP that are interested in making Irish lace work to baste their lace work to while working the netting/mesh. One could really get carried away and far exceed this simple stitch pattern and make padded Irish and Romanian motifs and then netting with an underlay fabric to really increase the price point. Unfortunately, I do not do shoes or bags so my fine work in laces would not appear on a bag.

Speaking of shoes one could also make them coordinate to the bag with a simple toe cover.


----------



## kiwiannie

It is a very nice purse,but i wonder how it holds it's self up. :?: :?:


----------



## Stablebummom

maryannn said:


> I have done a lot of searching.


Yes! I read/watched that same article!


----------



## run4fittness

However it is made it looks great!


----------



## lesse

I love it.


----------



## randado

dijewe said:


> I am sure you could line it, and stabilize with peltex. Thats what I did with this tote.


Love love love this!!!


----------



## randado

Katsch said:


> I got it too! I purchased nylon thread before at Hobby Lobby. Made a nice knitting sack bag.


Oh I can't wait to see yours!!!


----------



## Katsch

jvallas said:


> Love that bag, especially that you went the extra mile to line it.


Thank you, the only part of the lining I can claim was picking out the fabric :| 
My friend Deb lined it for me as I have terrible sewing skills.


----------



## maryannn

I have everything on order to make this beautiful hand bag. 
I emailed the designer of the bag and she graciously answered my questions. 
I ordered my yarn (thread) from eBay. It is Hilo Omego no. 9. I ordered 3 cones as I do not want to run out.
I ordered my hardware from Etsy. sweetcocosupplies, 4 sets @ $7. And 2 sets for the sling bag from the same person. $6.80 @.
For some reason I cannot copy and paste the links for the hardware.


----------



## Katsch

maryannn said:


> I have everything on order to make this beautiful hand bag.
> I emailed the designer of the bag and she graciously answered my questions.
> I ordered my yarn (thread) from eBay. It is Hilo Omego no. 9. I ordered 3 cones as I do not want to run out.
> I ordered my hardware from Etsy. sweetcocosupplies, 4 sets @ $7. And 2 sets for the sling bag from the same person. $6.80 @.
> For some reason I cannot copy and paste the links for the hardware.


Thank you! As soon as I get a free moment I am going to order as well.
Kathy


----------



## ReRe

Interesting!


----------



## maryannn

Katsch said:


> Thank you! As soon as I get a free moment I am going to order as well.
> Kathy


You are welcome. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## boots

JennieG said:


> Here ya go http://www.ravelry.com/stores/amilove-collections


Thanks Jennie.


----------



## ChristmasTree

A while back I thought I was going to make some of these purses. They were on an episode of Knitting Daily. I bought a lot of nylon, shopped the thrift stores for hardware, and made a test bag, which was a market bag. If you think knitting with cotton is hard, this is brutal, well it was for me, with RA, but I am not going to give up  There are some really great colors. Anyway, here are the patterns which are free on the Knitting Daily TV website. If you don't have a username/password I think you will need one to get the patterns. One is a knit pattern, the other is crochet. They are not the same as the original one posted.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/Omega-Patterns-KDTV.pdf


----------



## ChristmasTree

dijewe said:


> I am sure you could line it, and stabilize with peltex. Thats what I did with this tote.


Thanks for the tip. Your bag is beautiful.


----------



## maryannn

Thanks ChristmasTree. I now have both patterns.


----------



## ernai

maryannn said:


> Has anyone found this pattern yet? I think it is so beautiful.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-bobble-stitch-hand-bag
This pattern is available to buy for $3.75 USD


----------



## maryannn

ernai said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-bobble-stitch-hand-bag
> This pattern is available to buy for $3.75 USD


Thanks but I bought mine yesterday also thread and hardware


----------



## ParkerEliz

It is prudent to buy discarded bags at the thrift store on half off days. I do that for buttons too!


----------



## maryannn

ParkerEliz said:


> It is prudent to buy discarded bags at the thrift store on half off days. I do that for buttons too!


Great idea


----------



## ChristmasTree

maryannn said:


> Thanks but I bought mine yesterday also thread and hardware


Can you tell us how the purse is made rigid? Is there something else inside in the lining?
I bought some peltex, as recommended but I wonder how it works. The piece I got already has creases in it.


----------



## maryannn

ChristmasTree said:


> Can you tell us how the purse is made rigid? Is there something else inside in the lining?
> I bought some peltex, as recommended but I wonder how it works. The piece I got already has creases in it.


One idea I have is to use plexiglass. My husband cuts mine but I think a hardware store will cut it also. Maybe you can get it cut at a box store too.


----------



## Shannon123

Oh I like this! Sadly I don't crochet. I have a "designer" style handbag pattern saved somewhere that's knit. Someday I'll get to it...


----------



## Shannon123

dijewe said:


> I am sure you could line it, and stabilize with peltex. Thats what I did with this tote.


You made this? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Ask4j

Shannon123 said:


> Oh I like this! Sadly I don't crochet. I have a "designer" style handbag pattern saved somewhere that's knit. Someday I'll get to it...


Go for it!!! Crochet is really easy but the problem is that it doesn't have the preferred look of knit butttttt the secret is that crochet is far easier and takes far less yarn, not difficult to learn, so when you do see something special like this, grab it!! This is a mistress piece!!! (Versus "master").


----------



## maryannn

My cord arrived yesterday. I sent it back today because it was the incorrect shade of red. It had a pink cast to it. Hopefully my replacement floor will be correct.


----------



## Katsch

maryannn said:


> My cord arrived yesterday. I sent it back today because it was the incorrect shade of red. It had a pink cast to it. Hopefully my replacement floor will be correct.


Bummer, let us know. I have not ordered any yet. They were carrying the cord in Hobby Lobby but did not see any last week.


----------



## Shannon123

Ask4j said:


> Go for it!!! Crochet is really easy but the problem is that it doesn't have the preferred look of knit butttttt the secret is that crochet is far easier and takes far less yarn, not difficult to learn, so when you do see something special like this, grab it!! This is a mistress piece!!! (Versus "master").


Oh, all right 😝! I will someday. I have crocheted before. In fact in Home Ec, 8th grade, I made a beautiful pair of baby booties. My stepmother was so excited for them and I was the only kid in class to have a baby sibling on the way. Sadly they were stolen! Boo hoo (really). Stepmom was sooooo mad. The teacher gave me a B. She knew I was nearly finished but I had nothing to turn in for the grade. Kids can be so cruel!


----------



## maryannn

Shannon123 said:


> Oh, all right 😝! I will someday. I have crocheted before. In fact in Home Ec, 8th grade, I made a beautiful pair of baby booties. My stepmother was so excited for them and I was the only kid in class to have a baby sibling on the way. Sadly they were stolen! Boo hoo (really). Stepmom was sooooo mad. The teacher gave me a B. She knew I was nearly finished but I had nothing to turn in for the grade. Kids can be so cruel!


Shannon, sorry about your booties. 
I am not very good at crocheting either but I muddle thru it. You Tube videos are great. Crocheting is made easy if you watch them.


----------



## Shannon123

maryannn said:


> Shannon, sorry about your booties.
> I am not very good at crocheting either but I muddle thru it. You Tube videos are great. Crocheting is made easy if you watch them.


I will try it again someday. I really like this slipper pattern in crochet. My stepmother passed away 2 years ago and knew that I'd picked up knitting. She's the one that remembered that injustice.


----------



## ernai

maryannn said:


> Shannon, sorry about your booties.
> I am not very good at crocheting either but I muddle thru it. You Tube videos are great. Crocheting is made easy if you watch them.


Michael Sellick of The Crochet Crowd has some great tutorials on crocheting. Very easy to watch. Best part of learning anything on YouTube is you can pause and re-start to get back to an unclear spot. No impatience or frustration on the part of this teacher.


----------



## Shannon123

ernai said:


> Michael Sellick of The Crochet Crowd has some great tutorials on crocheting. Very easy to watch. Best part of learning anything on YouTube is you can pause and re-start to get back to an unclear spot. No impatience or frustration on the part of this teacher.


Good to know, thank you. I will be interested to see these handbags in the making.


----------



## ernai

Shannon123 said:


> Good to know, thank you. I will be interested to see these handbags in the making.


The tutorials are on crocheting various items as well as basic stitches. I was referring to the KP'er's remark on learning to crochet in general. I don't know if there is one on making this handbag.


----------



## maryannn

I returned my thread last Friday to Chicago from Ohio. It was supposed to get there Monday. Still not there. Bummer. I want to get started on the handbag.


----------



## Katsch

maryannn said:


> I returned my thread last Friday to Chicago from Ohio. It was supposed to get there Monday. Still not there. Bummer. I want to get started on the handbag.


Hopefully today :thumbup:


----------



## maryannn

I hope so too.


----------



## maryannn

I still don't have my thread, I am so upset with the person on eBay. I will never buy anything from her again.


----------



## Katsch

maryannn said:


> I still don't have my thread, I am so upset with the person on eBay. I will never buy anything from her again.


Is there another place to purchase?


----------



## maryannn

Katsch said:


> Is there another place to purchase?


 I have not had any trouble with eBay before. Now I know.


----------



## maryannn

Finally received my order. Now I have started to crochet.


----------



## Katsch

maryannn said:


> Finally received my order. Now I have started to crochet.


Hurray, looking forward to seeing yours! Have fun.


----------



## ellnbchristi

Thank you JennieG! I bought this pattern! Woohoo it will make a great Christmas gift. There's another bag at this link too but I didn't care for it. Very reasonably priced at $3.75!!!


----------



## BohoBabe144

Here ya go what???? This link leads to a blank page


----------



## petitenwuk

It’s an old threat from 2016. That might be why.


----------



## petitenwuk

It’s an old threat from 2016. That might be why.


----------

